# Igf-1 LR3 Log



## IstayShredded (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey guys, I actually made an account just to make an Igf-1 log. I noticed there's not too many out there. My goal is to be as informative as possible. I'm using Igf-1 to attempt to heal a nagging shoulder injury, and catch my legs up to the rest of my body. I planned on following Dave Palumbos protocol, but ended up making some changes. Here's my stats: 6Ft, 195lbs 12% Body Fat, 16 1/2 inch arms. I've been lifting for three years now.     The first week I am pinning 50mcg Pre and Post workout. After that, I will begin Dave Palumbos Protocol. The point of doing a higher dose to start off with is to see how much of a difference there is between 100mcg daily, and 10mcg. Day-1: Nothing noticeable. No extra pump, no headaches, no lethargy. Day-2: Splitting headache, I almost had to leave work. But it was noting I couldn't handle. Pretty nice pump throughout workout. I did feel a little more drained after my workout, drinking a carb shake got rid of this. Day-3: Small headache, not too bad. Insane pump, my arms feel swollen. I notice my endurance is going up too. That 4-5 set wasn't as hard. I was surprised how fast it was kicking in. I measured arms right after my workout and they were 17in exactly. I'm not saying I gained a half inch of muscle in 3 days, but I am saying your pump during your workout is much larger.  Today is Day-4. I woke up feeling no soreness what so ever. My recovery time is defiantly through the roof. I thought I'd experiment and see if this was true by doing the same workout as Day-3 (Bi's, Tri's, Shoulders). Turns out my weight and reps were exactly the same. It felt like hadn't even worked out the muscle. Tomorrow (Day-5) is my off day, I'll pin 50mcg in the morning, and the other 50mcg before bed. If im leaving anything out I apologize. Comment with your thoughts, opinions, advice, or questions. Thanks      ThFIIII


----------

